# Iridium Dropper Post-Stealth



## Flanschbob (10. Februar 2017)

canyon verbaut jetzt teilweise eine eigene absenkbare sattelstütze, z.b. im spectral al 5.0 ex.

bisher konnte ich aber keine infos dazu finden, vor allem nicht ob die was taugt.

es gibt einen link zum handbuch, wo man einige details sieht: https://www.canyon.com/download/manuals/iridium_manual_print.pdf

ist das evtl. nur eine auf iridium umgelabelte stütze? wenn ja, was verbirgt sich dahinter? oder doch eine eigenentwicklung?


----------



## el martn (10. Februar 2017)

Wird aus der gleichen Klitsche kommen, wo auch RaceFace, Easton, Rivie... gebaut werden. Einen Radius etwas anders abdrehen, einen tollen Aufdruck drauf und fertig ist die Innovation!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (11. Februar 2017)

el martn schrieb:


> Wird aus der gleichen Klitsche kommen, wo auch RaceFace, Easton, Rivie... gebaut werden. Einen Radius etwas anders abdrehen, einen tollen Aufdruck drauf und fertig ist die Innovation!



Hättest du jetzt "giant, bontrager,..." Geschrieben könnte man das ja ernst nehmen... Aber so...

Race face und Easton bauen die 9point8 in Lizenz. Giant und bontrager ist mit ner gaskartusche und so wirds auch bei der Iridium sein


----------



## Flanschbob (11. Februar 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Giant und bontrager ist mit ner gaskartusche und so wirds auch bei der Iridium sein



im manual steht was von anpassbarem luftdruck über ein ventil am kopf. also einfach eine geschlossenre kartusche scheint da nicht drin zu sein.


----------



## aibeekey (11. Februar 2017)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> im manual steht was von anpassbarem luftdruck über ein ventil am kopf. also einfach eine geschlossenre kartusche scheint da nicht drin zu sein.



Auch wieder wahr... aber die Ansteuerung ist komplett anders, als bei 9.8, Race Face und Easton?! Die schaut wie bei Bontrager, Giant und co aus, deswegen bezweifle ich, dass es eine OEM Version der drei ersteren sein kann. Wobei die letzten zwei durch das Ventil auch raus sind...


----------



## lord_wicked (29. März 2017)

Hat inzwischen jemand ein paar Erfahrungen mit dem Teil sammeln können?


----------



## wallacexiv (4. April 2017)

Weiß jemand mehr dazu? Wie sind die ersten Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## elch01 (4. April 2017)

Ist definitiv was umgelabeltes Scott verbaut die gleichen mit Syncros gelabelt. Den eigentlichen Hersteller konnte ich noch nicht ausfindig machen.


----------



## wallacexiv (6. April 2017)

Das heißt, das Teil kann man drin lassen oder besser gegen etwas "ordentliches" tauschen? Auf den Bildern macht es zumindest keinen schlechten Eindruck.

Edit:

Könnte eine Trans X JD - YSP12 sein.
Wahrscheinlich die gleiche wie bei Scott.
Der Shimano Dropper könnte ebenfalls vom gleichen Hersteller sein.

Hier noch ein paar Links dazu:
http://forums.mtbr.com/scott-sports/syncros-dropper-2-0-a-1041267.html
http://tranzx.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/DROPPER-POST.pdf
https://www.bikerumor.com/2016/08/30/eb16-shimano-slides-dropper-game-pro-koryak-seatpost/


----------



## Rick7 (8. April 2017)

@wallacexiv

bingo. Scheint exakt die Trans zu sein. Klemmring, die 2 identischen Remote Hebel (vergl. im Canyon manual) Varianten plus Sattelklemmung sprechen stark dafür!

https://www.canyon.com/download/manuals/iridium_manual_print.pdf


----------



## wallacexiv (8. April 2017)

Was kann man zur Qualität sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lord_wicked (8. April 2017)

Komme gerade vom ersten Ausritt mit meinem neuen Spectral. Bis jetzt merke ich keinen Unterschied zu meiner alten KS Dropzone Remote. 
War heute aber auch nur eine Testrunde von 30 km :-D


----------



## wallacexiv (9. April 2017)

Welches Spectral hast du dir geholt?


----------



## lord_wicked (9. April 2017)

Spectral 5.0 EX
Ich wollte unbedingt 1x11 und die Ausstattung hat mich überzeugt


----------



## wallacexiv (9. April 2017)

Hat die Stütze seitliches Spiel?


----------



## lord_wicked (9. April 2017)

Nein


----------



## bartos0815 (10. April 2017)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> canyon verbaut jetzt teilweise eine eigene absenkbare sattelstütze, z.b. im spectral al 5.0 ex.
> 
> bisher konnte ich aber keine infos dazu finden, vor allem nicht ob die was taugt.
> 
> ...


ist ziemlich sicher eine gelbelte transX. wird auch nicht besser oder schlechter sein als stützen in dem preissegment.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (10. April 2017)

hab das Gefühl, dass der Ein oder Andere verzweifelt was negatives sucht....
frei nach dem Motto, da muss doch was faul dran sein, kann einfach nicht gut funktionieren..


----------



## wallacexiv (10. April 2017)

Mir ging es eher darum ob ich das Geld einplanen sollte sie gegen eine Reverb zu tauschen. Dann würde ich sie aber auch direkt ausbauen und als neuwertig verkaufen. Mir ist egal ob da Iridium, TransX oder Fox drauf steht.


----------



## lord_wicked (10. April 2017)

Wie gesagt hatte ich an meinem alten eine KS Dropzone Remote und merke keinen wirklichen Unterschied.

Aber das kannst du am besten selbst entscheiden. Wenn sie dir nach 1 oder 2 Testfahrten nicht zusagt ist sie ja trotzdem noch neuwertig


----------



## wallacexiv (10. April 2017)

So wird es gemacht!  Ich hoffe noch auf ein Outlet Bike mit Reverb, aber wenn nicht dann wird es das Strive AL Race 4.0.


----------



## elego4 (12. Mai 2017)

Hi, ich habe das Strive 4.0 Race nun ohne Sattelstütze im Wohnzimmer stehen, da die Iridium drop Post leider schon beim auspacken defekt war...
Aber das wird sicherlich ein Einzelfall sein.
Werde mal schreiben wenn die Stütze von der Reparatur/Austausch kommt.


----------



## wallacexiv (12. Mai 2017)

Das wäre sehr interessant, das kommt sicher auch bei anderen Stützen vor. Wie lange dauert die Reparatur?


----------



## Cubie (12. Mai 2017)

elego4 schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe das Strive 4.0 Race nun ohne Sattelstütze im Wohnzimmer stehen, da die Iridium drop Post leider schon beim auspacken defekt war...
> Aber das wird sicherlich ein Einzelfall sein.
> Werde mal schreiben wenn die Stütze von der Reparatur/Austausch kommt.


Was ist den genau kaputt?


----------



## elego4 (12. Mai 2017)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Das wäre sehr interessant, das kommt sicher auch bei anderen Stützen vor. Wie lange dauert die Reparatur?



Konnte man mir nicht sagen, sie sagten es wäre schneller das Bike zurück zu schicken und eine neue Bestellung auf zu geben aber das wollte ich nicht desshalb bekomme ich für den Übergang eine normale sattelstütze zu geschickt


----------



## elego4 (12. Mai 2017)

Cubie schrieb:


> Was ist den genau kaputt?


 
Das weis ich leider auch nicht
Sie fuhr nur 2 cm raus und man konnte mit der Hand das ganze raus ziehen und rein drücken. Ich dachte dann es wäre keine Luft drauf also habe ich versucht sie auf zu pumpen aber die Stütze hielt den Druck nicht.... viel immer wieder ab.


----------



## elego4 (8. Juni 2017)

So mittlerweile ist eine neue Stütze angekommen, hat ca. 4wochen gedauert...
Aber funktioniert super ich kann mich nicht beschweren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wernsn (12. Juli 2017)

War auch recht unsicher bezüglich der Sattelstütze, funktioniert aber einwandfrei. Bisschen mehr Druck könnte noch drin sein, aber kann man ja anscheinend eh nachpumpen?

Elego4 wo hast du denn den Hebel angebracht?


----------



## elego4 (13. Juli 2017)

Elego4 wo hast du denn den Hebel angebracht?[/QUOTE]

Ja man kann den Druck einstellen, man muss aber halt den ganzen Sattel runter nehmen.
Ich habe den Hebel links direkt unter dem vom shapeshifter


----------



## Wernsn (13. Juli 2017)

ok danke. Gehen sich die zwei Hebel untereinander gut aus? Könntest du davon eventuell ein Bild machen? Ich hab jetzt den remote vom shapeshifter rechts montiert und den von der Sattelstütze links.


----------



## elego4 (15. Juli 2017)

Wernsn schrieb:


> ok danke. Gehen sich die zwei Hebel untereinander gut aus? Könntest du davon eventuell ein Bild machen? Ich hab jetzt den remote vom shapeshifter rechts montiert und den von der Sattelstütze links.



Ich finde es ganz gut beides bei einander zu haben


----------



## Feier (18. Dezember 2017)

elego4 schrieb:


> Ja man kann den Druck einstellen, man muss aber halt den ganzen Sattel runter nehmen.



Ich mache den Thread nochmal auf. Hat denn in Zwischenzeit jemand tatsächlich mal versucht den Druck zu verändern? Unterm Sattel ist lediglich eine Mutter die man zwar abschrauben kann, ein Ventil ist dort allerdings nicht. Im Handbuch steht auch dass man den Druck nur bei den Modellen JD-YSP07 und JD-YSP07L einstellen kann. Ist überhaupt eine der beiden am Spectral 5.0 EX verbaut oder wo liegt der Fehler?


----------



## elego4 (18. Dezember 2017)

Also bei meinem 5.0 ex kann man den Druck an der iridium sattelstütze einstellen es ist unter dem Sattel eine Gummi Kappe und darunter sitzt das Ventil.
Bei dir nicht? Mach mal ein Foto.


----------



## Feier (18. Dezember 2017)

Das Foto spare ich mir an dieser Stelle, ist doch bisschen eine Fummelei den Sattel wieder zu montieren. Eine Gummikappe gibts da nicht. Wie gesagt, durchs Loch in der Sattelstütze schaut nach oben das Gewinde einer Schraube raus auf das eine Mutter aufgeschraubt ist. Wenn man diese lockert und die Stütze zusammendrückt hört man wie etwas Luft entweicht. Ob die Stütze jetzt dadurch langsamer ausfährt kann ich nicht beurteilen, sonderlich schnell kam sie mir von Anfang an nicht vor. 

Welches Modelljahr ist deins? Meins ist ein 2017er.


----------



## Feier (18. Dezember 2017)

Achso, die Sattelstützen werden ja sowieso erst seit diesem Jahr verbaut. Na dann werde ich mal bei Canyon nachfragen wie das sein kann. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## elego4 (19. Dezember 2017)

Das it ja interessant ich wusste nicht das es da verschiedene Varianten gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Any0ng (25. Mai 2018)

Ich habe auch die Iridium Stütze bei meinem 2017er Spectral 5.0EX. Bisher keine Probleme.

Seit heute habe ich allerdings seitliches Spiel in der Stütze. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? Kann ich das irgendwie Nachjustieren?

Was mir nur schon vor einiger Zeit auch aufgeafllen ist, ist dass es sich um das 12cm Modell und nicht wie von Canyon beschrieben das 15cm Modell ist.

Sollte man sich da mal bei CAnyon melden?

Besten Dank und allen ein schönes Wochenende
Felix


----------



## lord_wicked (28. Mai 2018)

Felix1509 schrieb:


> Seit heute habe ich allerdings seitliches Spiel in der Stütze. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? Kann ich das irgendwie Nachjustieren?
> 
> Was mir nur schon vor einiger Zeit auch aufgeafllen ist, ist dass es sich um das 12cm Modell und nicht wie von Canyon beschrieben das 15cm Modell ist.
> 
> ...



Habe gestern mal nachgeschaut. Bei mir kein seitliches Spiel beim gleichen Modell.

Welche Rahmengröße hast du denn? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wurden je nach Größe zwei Längen verbaut.


----------



## Any0ng (28. Mai 2018)

lord_wicked schrieb:


> Habe gestern mal nachgeschaut. Bei mir kein seitliches Spiel beim gleichen Modell.
> 
> Welche Rahmengröße hast du denn? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wurden je nach Größe zwei Längen verbaut.



Ich habe Rahmengröße XL. 
Das mit den verschiedenen Größen habe ich auch in Erinnerung. 
Allerdings war es wohl so dass die Größe XS die 120er Stütze haben sollte. 

Ist bei mir aber auch schon wieder etwas besser geworden mit dem Spiel, warum auch immer... Habe die Stütze nur einmal ausgebaut und wieder eingebaut. 
Meine Version aus dem 5.0 EX hat übrigens kein Ventil oben zum einstellen des Drucks.


----------



## lord_wicked (28. Mai 2018)

Ich habe Rahmengröße M und werde heute Mittag mal nachmessen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. Juni 2019)

Watt kommt denn da an Druck so rein. 

Ich frage für nen Freund


----------



## nosaint77 (1. Juni 2019)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Watt kommt denn da an Druck so rein.
> 
> Ich frage für nen Freund



Dämpferpumpe mit Adapter an eine beliebiges Flaschenhaltergewinde anschließen und nun das Fahrrad auf 50 psi aufpumpen. Wenn er es geschafft hat bzw. nach 15min mit hochroter Birne abbricht weil kein Bums in den Armen, machst du ein Foto von deinem Freund und teilst das hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. Juni 2019)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Dämpferpumpe mit Adapter an eine beliebiges Flaschenhaltergewinde anschließen und nun das Fahrrad auf 50 psi aufpumpen. Wenn er es geschafft hat bzw. nach 15min mit hochroter Birne abbricht weil kein Bums in den Armen, machst du ein Foto von deinem Freund und teilst das hier


----------



## Chris_DH (2. Juni 2019)

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch jemanden, der die Frage ernsthaft beantworten möchte.
Es ist eine Iridium Four Sattelstütze, ggf. hat die Stealth eine gekapselte Kartusche, was bei der Four nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Canyon77 (28. Juli 2019)

Hallo Canyon-Fans, habe nochmal ein ähnliches Problem: Die Iridium-Dropper beim Neuron ON 5.0 fährt mit so viel Druck raus, dass meine Frau mit 50 kg sie im Sitzen mit richtig absenken kann, auch wenn sie mit vollem Gewicht drauf sitzt....
In der Beschreibung steht, man könne unterm Sattel Druck ablassen oder nachpumpen, zum Vorschein kommt allerdings nur eine Inbusschraube....
Wie habt ihr das Problem gelöst? Oder gibt es bei diesem Modell gar keine Möglichkeit, den Druck zu regulieren?
Danke im Voraus....


----------



## Chrisinger (5. August 2019)

Ich habe an meinem neuen Grand Canyon die Iridium Dropper Stealth.
Zum seitlichen Spiel hat sie auch noch Spiel nach vorne und hinten. Das kenne ich von meiner Reverb nicht so extrem.
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?


----------



## T-Roller (31. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe auch das Problem dass unter meinem Sattel nicht wie in der Anleitung die Abdeckung zu dem Ventil zum Vorschein kommt sondern eine Mutter. Hat schon jemand in Erfahrung gebracht wir man bei dieser Konstruktion an das Ventil kommt? Ich würde gerne den Druck erhöhen da mir die Geschwindigkeit ein bisschen langsam vorkommt. Grüße und schon mal danke für jede Rückmeldung


----------



## Chris_DH (31. Januar 2020)

Ich gehe davon aus dass es wie bei den meisten anderen Herstellern eine geschlossene Kartusche ist. Heisst: Da kann man nichts einstellen. Ich habe die ältere Version der Irridium Stütze mit dem Ventil.


----------



## T-Roller (5. Februar 2020)

Habe heute nochmal bei Canyon nachgefragt, die Stütze mit der Schraube unter dem Sattel können nicht eingestellt werden.


----------



## T-Roller (24. Februar 2020)

Hatte noch ein anderes „Problem“ mit der Stütze. Die Befestigung am Lenker fand ich nicht schön, daher habe ich eine andere Lösung gesucht. Dachte vielleicht interessant für den ein oder anderen hier.


----------



## JensDey (16. Mai 2020)

Ich hänge mich hier mal ran. Iridium Dropper vom Neuron CF 8 2018/19.
Am Übergang von Innen und Aussenschaft ist eine Hülse die (auf)schrauben kann. Wozu dient die, Wartung oder Höhenverstellung?


----------



## imarv (30. September 2020)

T-Roller schrieb:


> Habe heute nochmal bei Canyon nachgefragt, die Stütze mit der Schraube unter dem Sattel können nicht eingestellt werden.


Das ist ja totaler Mist. Ich habe die Stütze als Ersatz bekommen, bei mir (ca 86kg) sackt die Stütze von allein nach. Kann man ja mal komplett vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby681 (1. April 2021)

T-Roller schrieb:


> Habe heute nochmal bei Canyon nachgefragt, die Stütze mit der Schraube unter dem Sattel können nicht eingestellt werden.


Servus, also heißt es, es gibt keine Möglichkeit den Druck zu regulieren? Hast Du Info's von C bekommen ob es da andere Einstellmöglichkeiten gibt? Hab grad das Problem, dass die Stütze von alleine gar nicht mehr rausfährt. 

Merce und Grüße


----------



## Deleted 283425 (3. April 2021)

Ist ein Wegwerfprodukt - Wegschmeißen bzw einsenden und dann schmeißt Canyon die weg.

Diese günstigsten TranzX ohne Ventil gibt's jetzt auch bei Scott, Cube, Giant, Raymon und Co, Kellys und  und und.


----------



## goooofy (7. September 2021)

Wie lange tauscht Canyon diese Stütze? Oder kann man da selbst ein Service/Wartung machen?
Mein Bike ist von März 2019 und jetzt scheint sich die Stütze verabschiedet zu haben. Fährt ohne großen Widerstand "ein", "aus" fährt sie nur sehr langsam oder überhaupt nicht.
Habe die Stütze mal ausgebaut und unten scheint es sehr schmierig/ölig zu sein als wenn etwas undicht wäre. Und oben unter dem Sattel kommt nur eine 10er Mutter und kein Ventil zum Vorschein.
Kann man da noch irgendwas machen oder ist das geschlossenes System und ich muss jetzt auf good-will von Canyon hoffen?


----------



## JensDey (8. September 2021)

Wichtige Info:



kordesh schrieb:


> Die Iridium ist doch aufgebaut wie jede billo TransX/BrandX oder wie auch immer die dann gelabelt sind.
> Können ohne Problem gewartet werden.
> Z.b. nach dieser Anleitung.
> Eventuell gibts hier und da kleine Unterschiede. Das Prinzip bzw. der Aufbau der Billigstützen ist aber grundsätzlich gleich.
> Edit: wenn natürlch etwas an der Kartusche defekt ist, ist das ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden


----------



## goooofy (20. September 2021)

habe das gemäß der Anleitung versucht, aber ich schaffe es nicht die 10er Mutter zu lösen, dreht sich immer mit. Glaub ich werf das Ding in die Tonne und spare auf ne BikeYoke.


----------



## SteveMcQueen11 (17. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand ob der aktuelle Iridium mit 7x9 saddle rails kompatibel ist? Canyon Support hat keine Ahnung.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (11. November 2022)

Hatte sh*** Cov19, und das Neuron CF8 jetzt ein paar Wochen nicht bewegt, heute wollte ich etwas fahren, da hatte die Dropper keinen Druck und fährt sehr leicht rein, man kann sie so wieder rausziehen, hat kein Halt - als wenn keinen Druck drauf wäre bzw. keine Luft mehr drin. Laut beiliegender Anleitung gibt es ein Druckventil unter dem Sattel Kloben, aber da ist nur eine Schraube und kein Anschluss wie für eine Dämpferpumpe lt. Beschreibung:






So wie ich das hier lese kann ich das Teil nur einschicken.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (11. November 2022)

@T-Roller - der Adapter ist ja klasse, selber gemacht?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (12. November 2022)

hab sie mal ausgebaut, scheint undicht zu sein ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

